# Car Sickness?



## Peanuts Mommy (May 20, 2014)

Does anyone else have issues with their baby or babies getting car sick. Peanut has a terrible time and I have opened the windows, I have given him stuff specifically for car sickness, I have withheld food.....None of it helps. The girl at the vet said I can give him dremamine, but I am not so keen on that. I would rather find something natural to help. I feel so terrible for him And he loves to go bye bye! Any suggestions would be wonderful thanks so much!:daisy:


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Pablo gets very bad travel sickness which is a shame as he loves going places, to be truly honest I have not found any natural remedies that have helped. We are travelling down to my sisters in England soon and its a 6 hour journey we will have to get something sorted for him so it'll be anti sickness tablets or either a sedative to relax him, I would try the dremamine i've heard mixed results about but no harm in trying. Apparently jelly beans on a empty stomach can help I've not tried that but I am doubtful ha!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

I am so sorry you are dealing with this. We are getting ready to head out right now with our girls...it is one of our favorite thing to do with them.. Even better, THEY love to "go", as they know it.
Has Peanut always been this way?
My suggestion would be to take a couple of weeks to take trial runs. 
Start over from square one. I don't do lots of treats but I do use praise and positive reinforcement. I would make small mini "trips", which would not entail really leaving.
Treats could be used to reinforce behavior until he looks at going in the car as a positive.
Good luck


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Mine don't get car sick although I've heard ginger can help, and chamomile if you are watching a natural remedy. The dremamine is probably more effective though.
I hope this works for peanut


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I'd try a ginger snap and see if that works. Again, I'd start all over, get in the car (not running), get out, then feed him in the car, not running, then start the car in the driveway, get out. Then feed him in the car which is running. And so forth. Then drive a block, return. Then 2 blocks and so forth. Good luck.


----------



## manydogz (Oct 10, 2015)

You could try changing where he sits. I used to have a dog who got sick in the front seat but not in the back. Also having him stand on your knee and hang his head out the window might help. There is a dog "seat" for small dogs on the market, too. It's a small, square basket type thing made of Sherpa fabric that hangs over the front seat enabling the little dog to see out the windows. Sometimes being able to see where you're going helps his balance, which is controlled by the inner ear, and has a lot to do with motion sickness.


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Our Indy use to get car sick from the time we brought him home. The natural remedy products didn't seem to work and our vet suggested not going the Dramamine route unless we absolutely had too. What was successful for us was having him in a car seat (I think it helped buffer the motion of the vehicle) and spending weeks of going on short little trips locally, just 15-20 minute car rides at least twice a week or more. After a month or two of doing this he stopped getting car sick and 3 years later he no longer gets car sick and loves going places. I don't know if it will work for all but it did for us.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I had a 7 yr old puppymill mama, who on the way to NH (I live in Joliet IL) drove me literally nuts crying. I mentioned this to the camp vet tech, and she said to 'cover' the crate I had her in, so that she could NOT see out. Worked like a charm. She was never sick, but very uncomfortable to say the least.


----------



## Peanuts Mommy (May 20, 2014)

WOW ty for all the wonderful advice ladies! Peanut goes to the vet about once a month to get his nails clipped. I have done most everything here. The one time he didn't get sick was when Prissy was in the crate next to him and he was too preoccupied with her to even realize we were IN the car and it was actually moving LOL. I am going to try the dremamine and see what happens. I really would love him to be able to go places with me, but him being that sick I just won't push it. He really does love going bye bye until we start down the road my poor lil love!


----------

